# Favorite Videogame Genres?



## SirRob (Mar 5, 2010)

What are your favorite types of videogames? I personally like RPGs, Fighting games and Turn Based Strategies. Is genre important for you when choosing a game, or does it not really matter to you? 

Thank you Surgat. :3


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 5, 2010)

Wtf. You only get one otter vote. 8c


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 5, 2010)

i like RPGs, third person shooters, plattformers, good arcade racers, action adventures and the occasional fighting game^^
and yes, the genre is an important part in my decision ob getting a game! i dont like racing sims or simulator games like the sims, im generally not interested in games like that


----------



## Jelly (Mar 5, 2010)

top down shmup?


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 5, 2010)

You forgot arcade. Make another thread.

Brb playin' Galaxian.


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Mar 5, 2010)

I love Platformers, RTSs, and RPGs


----------



## TwilightV (Mar 5, 2010)

Voted all because that's just the kind of gamer I am. :3


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 5, 2010)

Jelly said:


> top down shmup?



fffffffffff I forgot about schmups. 

I'd have voted for FPS but half the time I get pretty tired of them pretty fast.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 5, 2010)

rpg my favorite game was fallout 3


----------



## SirRob (Mar 5, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> You forgot arcade. Make another thread.
> 
> Brb playin' Galaxian.


Arcade is not a genre. Beat em up, maybe, but I'd put that under Action/Adventure. Top down shooters aren't really prominent so they don't really deserve their own spot.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 5, 2010)

I think Roguelike is a genre unto itself, so I picked Other for that.

Also, I didn't see an option for "Not Sucky" in the poll, so again I put that under Other.



SirRob said:


> Top down shooters aren't really prominent so they don't really deserve their own spot.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 5, 2010)

I like RPGs, FPSs, some fighting games, and puzzle games.
I do like platformers and action/adventure games, but not as much.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 5, 2010)

Tycho said:


>


Hey, I love top down shooters, bullet hells, and sidescrolling shooters, but do you really think it deserves a spot over FPSes, Platformers and the likes?


----------



## Tycho (Mar 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Hey, I love top down shooters, bullet hells, and sidescrolling shooters, but do you really think it deserves a spot over FPSes, Platformers and the likes?



I'd put it in instead of those faggotty rhythm/timing and party games.  That's just me, though.


----------



## Estidel (Mar 5, 2010)

Top down shooters are plenty prominent, just because it's not a console doesn't mean that it's not important.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 5, 2010)

Estidel said:


> Top down shooters are plenty prominent, just because it's not a console doesn't mean that it's not important.


The thing is, are they more prominent than the other listed genres. Keep in mind that party games are extremely popular among more casual players.


----------



## Estidel (Mar 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> The thing is, are they more prominent than the other listed genres. Keep in mind that party games are extremely popular among more casual players.



The Touhou games alone have this huge fandom, that's mostly because of the characters in the games rather than the game itself but it's a huge following to just one shooter nonetheless.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 5, 2010)

Estidel said:


> The Touhou games alone have this huge fandom, that's mostly because of the characters in the games rather than the game itself but it's a huge following to just one shooter nonetheless.


I'm willing to bet at least half the people on these forums don't even know what Touhou is. I'm willing to bet less than an eighth has played it too.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 5, 2010)

Edit: Somehow managed to make a double post, yay. I need to stop going back and editting every post I make.


----------



## Estidel (Mar 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I'm willing to bet at least half the people on these forums don't even know what Touhou is. I'm willing to bet less than an eighth has played it too.



You could say that for almost any game that hasn't sold >5,000,000 or so copies.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 5, 2010)

Estidel said:


> You could say that for almost any game that hasn't sold >5,000,000 or so copies.


Yes, you could. But all the listed genres here have at least one series that has sold an exremely high number of copies.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm fond of Zelda-esk adventures that aren't the typical RPG format.
You know, Beyond Good and Evil, etc.

But also RPGs. And platformers. Yay.


----------



## Estidel (Mar 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Yes, you could. But all the listed genres here have at least one series that has sold an exremely high number of copies.



A fighting game hasn't moved that sort of units since the early 90s.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 5, 2010)

Estidel said:


> A fighting game hasn't moved that sort of units since the early 90s.


Street Fighter IV has over two million copies sold, which is a pretty big number, wouldn't you say?


----------



## Estidel (Mar 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Street Fighter IV has over two million copies sold, which is a pretty big number, wouldn't you say?



Generic shitty military shooter #4 will outsell that in a week, you've also gotta factor in that due to the competitive nature of Street Fighter, most people that own it have purchased it multiple times. I own it for Xbox 360 and PC, and most everyone I know that has both consoles it's own has it for both as well as PC.

Edit: I'd also definitely argue that Touhou has far, far more fans than SFIV.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 5, 2010)

Estidel said:


> Generic shitty military shooter #4 will outsell that in a week.
> 
> Edit: I'd also definitely argue that Touhou has far, far more fans than SFIV.


You're right, of course.

Edit: Alright, but I don't really want to argue farther than this, since I am not a part of either fanbases.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 5, 2010)

Estidel said:


> Generic shitty military shooter #4 will outsell that in a week.


I want to know who the demographic for those things are.
Because I sure never encounter them online.


----------



## Zydala (Mar 5, 2010)

I like games that defy genres! but I guess if I had to choose then RPG and puzzle. I play pretty much anything tho


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 5, 2010)

Zydala said:


> I like games that defy genres! but I guess if I had to choose then RPG and puzzle. I play pretty much anything tho



What the Hell was VibRibbon, man.

And Contact: DS was pretty out there and amazing. <3


----------



## Estidel (Mar 5, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I want to know who the demographic for those things are.
> Because I sure never encounter them online.



High school and frat boys, much larger audience than actual gamers.


----------



## Sernion (Mar 5, 2010)

Pretty much any kind genre except Sports/racing and fighting games.


----------



## Willow (Mar 5, 2010)

The only puzzle game I like right now is Phoenix Wright :3

Some RPGs have better fighting systems, sometimes I just can't stand turn based...Pokemon is an exception...I like RPGs like LoZ and Kingdom Hearts, cuz I can run around and fight

The same goes for FPS games, things like Bioshock and Halo...CoD doesn't seem to do it for me...I can't get into it...

...and I wanna play Touhou but I can't ;^;


----------



## Cloud Nine (Mar 6, 2010)

I do enjoy my RPGs and I find shooter games rather dull unless they have some unique mechanic which sets it apart from the hundreds of other games with similar formula's.


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 6, 2010)

FPS all the way, though RPG/adventure elements are fun too.

Specifically I like games where the weapons have "punch" to them. 

In Halo and Gears of War for example it just sorta feels like you're sorta sapping their health away until they fall over. Left 4 Dead or Call of Duty though you get the feeling that you're punching a real fat hole in the motherfuckers. (Left for Dead 2 helps this feeling by... well... putting real fat holes in the motherfuckers) 

One of my favorite weapons of all time was the 10mm from F.E.A.R. There's a real sense of power in being able to nail a guy to the wall with a 3 inch spike from across the room*... 

Not like the "magical death wand" effect a lot of guns have in games where you just sorta spray in their general direction 'till they fall over.


*Even better when you do it...


IN SLOW MOTION!!!


----------



## SirRob (Mar 6, 2010)

Why do people say Zelda is an RPG?


----------



## Seas (Mar 7, 2010)

RPG and FPS.
Especially mixtures between the two.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 7, 2010)

I tend to favor action/adventure titles, followed by platformers, racers, and the occasional fighter.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 7, 2010)

Rpgs for me. 

Started since Final fantasy on old nes, dragon warrior then too. Also hantasy star on master system. 
Played many more after that on multiple systems


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 7, 2010)

RPG, strategy & tactical (other).  But I do enjoy some SoulCalibur, Super Smash Bros, Need for Speed & James Bond once in a while.


----------



## Kakik (Mar 8, 2010)

Theres no horror genre?


----------



## Attaman (Mar 8, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> *rpg* my favorite game was *fallout 3*










SirRob said:


> I'm willing to bet at least half the people on these forums don't even know what Touhou is. I'm willing to bet less than an eighth has played it too.


Can it be Flan time now?


----------



## TwilightV (Mar 8, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Why do people say Zelda is an RPG?



Because of the story elements (making it an Action RPG like Kingdom Hearts). You don't need a level up system to have an RPG. >:3


----------



## Kirbizard (Mar 8, 2010)

I don't know, I just like games that I find fun to play. :c

I love Team Fortress, but dislike Halo. I love Roller Coaster Tycoon, but dislike Viva Pinata. :c
I'd say I like games with action in moreso than ones without, but then I like Electroplankton too, and there's as much action in there as there is in a monastery.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 9, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> Because of the story elements (making it an Action RPG like Kingdom Hearts). You don't need a level up system to have an RPG. >:3


Pretty much every game has story elements. Zelda's more of a puzzle game than an RPG.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 9, 2010)

I suck at FPSs, but I love them so...


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 9, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> I suck at FPSs, but I love them so...



Pretty much the same here, except that I'm good with a sniper but I suck with everything else xD


----------



## TwilightV (Mar 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Pretty much every game has story elements. Zelda's more of a puzzle game than an RPG.



For the most part, i've only seen puzzles in dungeons. Towns on the other hand are filled with dialogue and (usually) simple sidequests, all of which are rewarded with items or money.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 9, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Pretty much the same here, except that I'm good with a sniper but I suck with everything else xD


I'm more of a "run up and pistol whip the shit outta you", personally. 


It usually does not work, but is hella fun.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 9, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> For the most part, i've only seen puzzles in dungeons. Towns on the other hand are filled with dialogue and (usually) simple sidequests, all of which are rewarded with items or money.


You're right, towns are a major RPG element. However, dungeons are more prominent in Zelda than the two or three towns in each game, and since each dungeon has puzzles in them, it's debatable on whether it's more of a puzzle game or an RPG. In any case, there should be no argument that it's mainly an Adventure game.


----------



## TwilightV (Mar 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You're right, towns are a major RPG element. However, dungeons are more prominent in Zelda than the two or three towns in each game, and since each dungeon has puzzles in them, it's debatable on whether it's more of a puzzle game or an RPG. In any case, there should be no argument that it's mainly an Action/Adventure game.



Fix'd and QForT :3


----------



## Lobar (Mar 9, 2010)

Puzzle gamers represent!

Arika-style Tetris, Panel de Pon, Puyo Pop, Bust-A-Move, any fans?


----------



## TwilightV (Mar 9, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Puzzle gamers represent!
> 
> Arika-style Tetris, Panel de Pon, Puyo Pop, Bust-A-Move, any fans?



I love them... but I suck at most of them. XP


----------



## SirRob (Mar 9, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Puzzle gamers represent!
> 
> Arika-style Tetris, Panel de Pon, Puyo Pop, Bust-A-Move, any fans?


My brother currently has an obsession with Tetris. I gave up on trying to beat his high score on Facebook... =__=;


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 9, 2010)

Kakik said:


> Theres no horror genre?



Horror games tend to still have either Adventure or FPS game play mechanics.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 9, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Puzzle gamers represent!
> 
> Arika-style Tetris, Panel de Pon, Puyo Pop, Bust-A-Move, any fans?



I loves me some Tetris.  Tetris Attack was good too.  (I know it was just Panel de Pon, blah blah.)

Catch and Touch modes in Tetris DS = win.


----------



## Lobar (Mar 9, 2010)

Tycho said:


> I loves me some Tetris.  Tetris Attack was good too.  (I know it was just Panel de Pon, blah blah.)
> 
> Catch and Touch modes in Tetris DS = win.



Tetris Attack remains my favorite two-player puzzle game.  Regular Tetris surpassed it for single player though when I discovered Arika's version.  Unfortunately I'm not as good at it as I am at Tetris Attack.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 9, 2010)

I like Puyo Pop and Bust-A-Move...
...I just kind of suck at them.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 9, 2010)

Jelly said:


> I like Puyo Pop and Bust-A-Move...
> ...I just kind of suck at them.



Bubble-Bobble is the same thing, isn't it?
Yay!

---

I'm playing that new Edgeworth + Gumshoe Ace Attorney game. I guess that's in the puzzle genre...?


----------



## TwilightV (Mar 9, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Bubble-Bobble is the same thing, isn't it?
> Yay!



Actually, the characters are the same, but Bubble Bobble is more action oriented.


----------



## furatail (Mar 9, 2010)

I love rhythm games, but hate party games.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 9, 2010)

furatail said:


> I love rhythm games, but hate party games.



I have about six of the Mario Party games and hate them all equally.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 9, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I have about six of the Mario Party games and hate them all equally.



Even the third one?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 9, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Even the third one?



Yeah, probably.
I thought the N64 ones were okay as a kid and remember playing them with friends.

There must have been something wrong with me.


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 9, 2010)

These days I tend to like games that I don't have to invest a lot of time in, since I don't have a lot of time to play them. :T  That means platformers, fighters, party games, and all sorts of shootan.  I've been playing Bayonetta, Dante's Inferno, and Super Metroid, most recently, along with my usual staples of Brawl and Wii Sports Resort with friends.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 9, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> These days I tend to like games that I don't have to invest a lot of time in, since I don't have a lot of time to play them. :T  That means platformers, fighters, party games, and all sorts of shootan.  I've been playing Bayonetta, Dante's Inferno, and Super Metroid, most recently, along with my usual staples of Brawl and Wii Sports Resort with friends.



You casual piece of crap. U:<


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 9, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> You casual piece of crap. U:<



Sorry, I have a life.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 9, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Sorry, I have a life.



AT WHAT COST?


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 9, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> AT WHAT COST?



I only have time to play the very best games

Not that bad of a deal


----------



## RoseHexwit (Mar 9, 2010)

My favorite genre is Fire Emblem with a little Pikmin sprinkled here and there.

I guess that counts as RPG.


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 9, 2010)

RoseHexwit said:


> My favorite genre is Fire Emblem with a little Pikmin sprinkled here and there.
> 
> I guess that counts as RPG.



How did you get RPG out of those two?  Neither of those are RPGs.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Mar 9, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> How did you get RPG out of those two?  Neither of those are RPGs.



Pikmin definitely is. I have a Nintendo Power article to prove it. I don't know which other genre to put Fire Emblem under.


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 9, 2010)

RoseHexwit said:


> Pikmin definitely is. I have a Nintendo Power article to prove it. I don't know which other genre to put Fire Emblem under.



Fire Emblem is a turn-based strategy with RPG elements (levels and stat building).  Pikmin is an adventure/puzzle game and is not at all an RPG in any way.

Also, Nintendo Power hasn't been worth two shits since the N64 era began, so I don't give a damn what those fuckers say.


----------



## TwilightV (Mar 9, 2010)

RoseHexwit said:


> Pikmin definitely is. I have a Nintendo Power article to prove it. I don't know which other genre to put Fire Emblem under.



I'm pretty sure Pikmin is real time strategy... :/


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 9, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> I'm pretty sure Pikmin is real time strategy... :/



No it's not


----------



## SirRob (Mar 9, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> No it's not


But it's real time... and you control an army. It has some pretty major strategic elements.

I never played the games though so don't kill me with your knowledge. ;_;


----------



## Tycho (Mar 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> But it's real time... and you control an army. It has some pretty major strategic elements.
> 
> I never played the games though so don't kill me with your knowledge. ;_;



It's about as strategic as Lemmings.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Mar 9, 2010)

I thought I posted in this?
I guess not...

Action-adventure platform games with exploration and puzzle elements. (think Metroid)


----------



## SirRob (Mar 9, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> I thought I posted in this?
> I guess not...
> 
> Action-adventure platform games with exploration and puzzle elements. (think Metroid)


You probably did in the one where I forgot to put Platformer in the poll. I made another one as soon as someone mentioned it 'cause I knew it'd be a popular choice.


----------



## Garreth (Mar 9, 2010)

I like playing video games where I can make the people I play against feel inadequate for not being good at video games.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 9, 2010)

Garreth said:


> I like playing video games where I can make the people I play against feel inadequate for not being good at video games.



FPS and RTS.  Gotcha, sport.


----------



## Garreth (Mar 9, 2010)

Tycho said:


> FPS and RTS.  Gotcha, sport.



Fighting games to, can't forget about the faggots that play streetfighter.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 9, 2010)

Frankly I'm surprised RPGs are first. I thought furries liked FPSes more.


----------



## Lobar (Mar 10, 2010)

Garreth said:


> Fighting games to, can't forget about the faggots that play streetfighter.



Pick a puzzler with a versus mode and let's go.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 10, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Frankly I'm surprised RPGs are first. I thought furries liked FPSes more.



I like both. RPGs for a good storyline and good gameplay, and FPSes for just good ol' action and strategy.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 10, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Frankly I'm surprised RPGs are first. I thought furries liked FPSes more.



I'm not a fan of either. Spyro, Prince of Persia, and racing games FTW! :3


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 10, 2010)

SirRob said:


> But it's real time... and you control an army. It has some pretty major strategic elements.
> 
> I never played the games though so don't kill me with your knowledge. ;_;



I fucked your mom in real time last night after strategically slipping her some roofies, but the genre was definitely still ACTION if you get my meaning



SirRob said:


> Frankly I'm surprised RPGs are first. I thought furries liked FPSes more.



Of course not, furries have no lives so they have to pretend to be living someone else's.  Why do you think they like Second Life so much?


----------



## SirRob (Mar 10, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> I fucked your mom in real time last night after strategically slipping her some roofies, but the genre was definitely still ACTION if you get my meaning


You have some WEIRD tastes my friend. 


Dyluck said:


> Of course not, furries have no lives so they have to pretend to be living someone else's.  Why do you think they like Second Life so much?


Good point.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 10, 2010)

Stealth based 3rd person games.

Splinter cell, Hitman and Thief, are good examples.


----------



## Icarus (Mar 10, 2010)

??:  "Hey we're playing vidya gaemz!"
Me:  "What type?"
??:  "Vidya gaemz!"
Me:  "Sure I'll play "


----------



## Milo (Mar 10, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Stealth based 3rd person games.
> 
> Splinter cell, Hitman and Thief, are good examples.



ah, I liked the hitman series. 

anyway, for me it's RPG's, Action Adventure, and.... co op. lol, I'm not so good with competitive multiplayer, but I absolutely love co op games


----------

